# Yes, please.



## sound shift

The phrase-books I have seen all omit to explain how to say "Yes, please", as in:
"Would you like a carrier-bag?"
"Yes, please."

I believe "Je veux bien" is the French and "Graag" the Dutch for "Yes, please." Please let me know how to say "Yes, please" in your own language. Thanks.


----------



## Xerinola

Hi!!

Spanish: Si, por favor
Catalan: Sí, si us plau


----------



## betulina

Xerinola said:
			
		

> Hi!!
> 
> Spanish: Sí, por favor
> Catalan: Sí, si us plau



Hi! Yes, that's good, but I think that, at least in Catalan, when someone offers you something, you are more likely to say "*sí, gràcies*" (that is, "yes, thank you") rather than "si us plau" (please). What do you think, Xerinola?


----------



## panjabigator

I guess  "haaN jii" with "haaN" being yes and "jii" being a respectful suffix...using it would be like saying please in this case.  Hindi has a verb tense which is polite in itself, so there isnt really a use for the word please (although their are several words and constructions for it).


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I guess "haaN jii" with "haaN" being yes and "jii" being a respectful suffix...using it would be like saying please in this case. Hindi has a verb tense which is polite in itself, so there isnt really a use for the word please (although their are several words and constructions for it).


Same in Gujarati


----------



## Krümelmonster

German: Ja, bitte.


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Swedish: 

*Ja, tack! *

In Romanian:

*Da, multumesc/mersi! *

 robbie


----------



## lazarus1907

in *Spanish*:

S*í*, por favor.  (stress mark on the "i")


----------



## Outsider

*Sim, por favor. / Sim, se faz (o) favor.
*
but most commonly

*Sim, obrigado/a.* (Yes, thank you.)


----------



## *Ginnyminny*

> German: Ja, bitte.


 
But in German you say *Ja, gerne*, too.


----------



## Honour

TR: *Evet, lütfen* is the exact translation but one may say *iyi olur *(that will be great) or *mümkünse* (if possible)  too.


----------



## Mutichou

sound shift said:
			
		

> I believe "Je veux bien" is the French


"Oui, s'il te plaît" (informal) or "oui, s'il vous plaît" (formal) are literal translations, but also work.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian (Farsi):

Ah, tashakkur.
(one way to say it  )

*Bien*


----------



## beberia

In Turkish, you say "evet, lütfen".


----------



## Whodunit

*Ginnyminny* said:
			
		

> But in German you say *Ja, gerne*, too.


 
That's, by the way, the only possibility. "Ja, bitte" sounds as if you weren't able to understand someone and begged for repetition.


----------



## Fernita

sound shift said:
			
		

> The phrase-books I have seen all omit to explain how to say "Yes, please", as in:
> "Would you like a carrier-bag?"
> "Yes, please."
> 
> I believe "Je veux bien" is the French and "Graag" the Dutch for "Yes, please." Please let me know how to say "Yes, please" in your own language. Thanks.


 
Here in Argentina, we say:

Yes, please!=Sí, gracias!
'Sí, por favor' is heard too, but sounds strange.

Fernita.


----------



## Pivra

Thai:

Chaikrab (male)  Chaika(female), karuna (or Dai Prod).


----------



## instantREILLY

I think in Japanese we would just say some form of 願う, usually the formal-humble お願いします.

But rather than asking if someone would "like" something, it would be more common to ask if someone would "do" something; in which case, rather than saying "yes, please", you would repeat the question as an affirmative statement.

なんか飲みますか？ -> Will you drink something?
はい、飲みます。 -> Yes, I will [drink].

Rather than:

なんか飲みものがほしいですか？ -> Do you want something to drink?
はい、お願いします。 -> Yes, please.


----------



## Kevin R

"Hai - onegai shimas"


----------



## avalon2004

Ναι, παρακαλώ [Neh, parakaló] in _Greek_


----------



## ordequin

In BASQUE. A  Language spoken in the Basque Country (North of Spain):
BAI, MESEDEZ.


----------



## Cony

The venezuelan people use to say an informal answer they just say: " esta bueno Okey "


----------



## kvajak

It's literal translation into Chinese is "是的，请"
But people often say "是的，我想要..."(literally meaning "Yes, I would like ...") at that situation. Or instead you could also say "是的，请给我…看看/是的，请给我…"(literally meaning "Yes, please show me .../Yes, please get me sth.")
Of course, "Yes, please" in other situations have the corresponding expressions of Chinese.
i.e. "May I come in?" "Yes, please"---"我可以进来吗？" "请进"
"May I sit here?" "Yes, please"---"我可以坐在这吗？" "可以，请坐"
The answer "yes, please" for such questions of asking permission in Chinese often reduplicates the verb in the question, and plus a "please" before it.


----------



## Nineu

ordequin said:
			
		

> In BASQUE. A Language spoken in the Basque Country (North of Spain *and south of France*):
> BAI, MESEDEZ.


 
"Bai, mesedez" means "yes, please".

We could say aswell "yes, thank you":  "Bai, eskerrik asko", "bai, mila esker"  or "bai, eskerrik mila". It depends on the places you are from.


----------



## lightbluefeather

In Italian,

sì, grazie (yes, thank you)

sì, per favore (yes, please) is rarely used. 
It implies that you really need what is being offered! For instance:

Ho un mal di testa atroce (I've got a splitting headache)
Vuoi che ti faccia un caffé? (Would you like me to prepare you some coffee?)
Sì, per favore (Yes please)


----------



## ger4

Krümelmonster said:


> German: Ja, bitte.





*Ginnyminny* said:


> But in German you say *Ja, gerne*, too.





Whodunit said:


> That's, by the way, the only possibility. "Ja, bitte" sounds as if you weren't able to understand someone and begged for repetition.


 _Ja, bitte_ may sound ambiguous - like a question or like a demand, perhaps - but it all depends on the tone of voice, the context, the regional preferences (in Northern Germany _gerne_ is probably the preferred option) and so on... 

Let's accept both forms


----------

